# 24er Stangenbikes: Welche Unterscheidungsmerkmale zählen?



## Oliver Enn (21. Juni 2008)

Also, ich habe mir jetzt mal die Angebote (Hardtails, 24 Zoll) bis ca. 400 Euro angesehen und brauche Euren Rat.

Welche Gabel funktioniert wirklich? HL / Zoom / Suntour / RST?
Welche Qualitätsabstufungen gibts bei Shimano Kids: Altus, Tourney, CT95?
Welche Kurbel ist zu bevorzugen?


----------



## Bikerpifke (28. Juni 2008)

Bei den Gabeln würde ich schon mal keine Zoom oder HL ( was das auch immer für eine Marke sein mag ) verwenden. Jedoch solltest du einfach mal im Geschäft die Gabel am Rad überprüfen, indem du die Gabel eintauchen lässt und schaust ob sie zickt oder gleichmäßig sanft eintaucht. Außerdem setze mal dein Kind darauf und schau was passiert wenn es den Bordsteinb hinabfährt. 
Bei der Schaltung würde ich, wenn ich auf Qualität achte, keinesfalls unter Altus gehen.
Und bei der Kurbel einfach mal schauen ob es was namenhaftes gibt oder sie gegebenfalls später austauschen. 

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (8. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Wenn Du es im Fachgeschäft kaufst, frag mal ob die dir die Gabelfedern austauschen (diese sind meist zu hart).
Habe die verschiedensten 24" Kid-Bike-Gabeln in div. Geschäften und auf Bikemessen eingefedert -> die waren alle Mist (Bikes von 200...400 Euro)

Bei unserer RST habe ich eine Feder herausgenommen und es funktioniert für unseren 25kg-Bengel ausreichend gut (ist natürlich relativ gemeint. Kein Vergleich zu einer Durchschnitts-26er gabel)

Grüße, Micha


----------



## rosette (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
bekommt man eigentlich bei der Suntour Gabel die Federn welche von aussen sichtbar sind (unter den Faltenbalg) irgendwie raus?

Gruß


----------



## mäxx__ (11. Juli 2008)

Hi,

vielleicht trifft es nicht ganz deine Fragen, aber guck Dir mal den link an:

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/typ.php?bid=76

Das Bike kostet 349.-  und einige Kids in unserer MTB-Kindergruppe sind hochzufrieden mit dem Teil.

Generell würde ich aber, um zu deinen Fragen zurückzukommen, eher zu einer Suntour oder RST-Gabel greifen.

Bei der Schaltung ist es m.E. ziemlich egal - wichtig ist, dass der Papa ab und an mal einen Blick drauf wirft.

Kurbeln sind natürlich vor allem in ihrer Länge massgebend; also selbst eine günstige "XT-Kurbel" aus der Bucht mit 175er Länge, bringt dem Nachwuchs jornüscht...;


----------



## fsr1d3r (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo - ich hatte eine ähnliche Entscheidung zu treffen und habe deswegen gepostet, um zusätzlich Vorschläge für die Gewichtsoptimierung zu kriegen (die Vorschläge waren super - danke).  

Meine Sohn ist 7 Jahre, 131 cm und 28 kg. Wir haben den 24" Cube gekauft und sind mit Gabel und Schaltgruppe zufrieden. Die Gabel federt unter sein Gewicht ausreichend ein (auch ohne eine Feder zu entfernen) und er kann vorne und hinten die Schaltung super bedienen. 

Die Kurbel sind etwas zu lang und werden demnächst ausgetauscht - für Alternativen findest Du in anderen Posts genug Vorschläge. 

VG


----------



## Oliver Enn (29. Juli 2008)

Danke, haben mittlerweile ein Cube Kid 240 am Start - nur der Lenker wir noch getauscht (sehr race-mässig)...


----------



## trailjo (31. Juli 2008)

3-fach Kurbeln in KindergrÃ¶Ãen gibt es kaum. Deshalb haben fast alle 24" Bikes die Suntour XCC 150 dran. Meinstens mit KurbellÃ¤nge 160mm. Finde ich fast schon etwas lang, alternativ gint's die noch in 152mm.
In der 300â¬-Klasse findest du nur schwergÃ¤ngige Billiggabeln ohne DÃ¤mpfung. Ein Kriterium wÃ¤re, ob sie sich leicht demontieren lÃ¤Ãt, um Federn auszutauschen oder nachzufetten.


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. August 2008)

Hier mal zwei gÃ¼nstige Angebote, und sogar mit Dreifach vorn. 

24" Kona und ein   24" Corratec. Letzteres bekamen wir aus Dresden fÃ¼r 225â¬ zugesandt und es kam ein LX hinten ran. Das rote "RÃ¤dchen" war selbst Junior zu affig.

Die Kids sind damit zufrieden und auch schon Rennen damit gefahren.

Was die Gabeln angeht, gut, mit einer FOX kÃ¶nnen sie nicht mithalten, aber das ist wohl jedem klar. Und auch die anderen Komponenten sind m.E. nach Ansichtssache und zum GlÃ¼ck tauschbar. Allerdings wer will da schon Carbonteile verbauen und solange es funktioniert und den Kids SpsÃ macht sind ein paar Gramm nicht der Rede wert. 

GrÃ¼Ãle, Stefan


----------

